# The First Submarine Sunk by Aircraft Attack



## Andrew (Jul 15, 2005)

On the 15th September 1916 2 Austrian Lohner Flying boats piloted by Fregatten-Leutnant Zeiezny and Linienschschiffsleutnant Konjovic, attacked the French Submarine Foucault whilst she was on the surface, 3 of the first 4 bombs caused severe damage to the submarine, these damaged the batteries the electric motors, she was also leaking and out of trim and subsequently disappeared below the surface, the crew of the Submarine blew all the balast tanks and half an hour later the submarine rose to the surface, the Submarine Commander opened the hatch and clambered out, only to be faced by the 2 Flying Boats diving to attack, the Flying Boats dropped 4 more bombs which burst close to the Submarine, and now the Submarines Diesels refused to start, the French Commander ordered the men to abandon ship, and the Submarine was scuttled, at which point the 2 Flying Boats dropped all the remaining bombs at a safe distance from the Submarine.

The Flying Boats landed on the surface of the water taxied over to where the Crew of the Submarine were floating in the water, and the sailors were allowed to cling to the hulls and the floats of the flying boats, until an Austrian Torpedo Boat arrived to pick them up, not a single life had been lost.

Previous attacks on Submarines by Aircraft had resulted in minor damge to the Submarine.

Drawing of a Lohner Flying Boat







Source Aircaft Versus Submarine in Two World Wars by Dr Alfred Price
ISBN Number 1 84415 0917


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 15, 2005)

An interesting story. It's amazing that not a single life was lost. It was also very gracious of the Austrian airmen to allow the French submariners to cling to their hulls until rescue arrived.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 15, 2005)

yes, that's the spirit!! it's stories like that that give hope in times of depression........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 15, 2005)

Good on the Austrians!


----------



## plan_D (Jul 16, 2005)

It'd be Austro-Hungarians, actually - being World War 1, the Gentlemens War.


----------



## trackend (Jul 16, 2005)

Would that be the gentlemans war that introduced gas and flame throwers D


----------



## plan_D (Jul 16, 2005)

Yes, yes it would. It's much more gentlemany (?) than plague infested cow carcusses or the atom bomb.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 16, 2005)

Really interesting story. Very Gentlemenly of the Austro-hungarian airman to allow the French submariners to cling until help arrived and not a single life lost!


----------

